# Altar Calls



## Bondman (Jun 13, 2007)

When did the phenomenon of altar calls begin? Does anybody know? Was it before the 50's?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 13, 2007)

My understanding is that it began with Finney but I'm not certain of that.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, I believe it was in the revivals of the 19th century (?)


----------



## Herald (Jun 13, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> My understanding is that it began with Finney but I'm not certain of that.



I believe you're right. Finney had his "anxious seat" where the gospel was presented in a coercive manner. It lead to the altar call.


----------



## caddy (Jun 14, 2007)

1820s & 30s ruffly speaking....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 14, 2007)

What has already been said is quite correct that Finney popularized the phenomenon which became the altar call by initiating the 'anxious' or 'mourners' bench.' Asahel Nettleton opposed this technique. D.L. Moody later employed the 'inquiry room'; Billy Sunday's approach is known as the 'sawdust trail'; and Billy Graham really made the 'altar call' famous. 

For some further study, probably the best book on the subject is _The Altar Call: Its Origins and Present Usage_ (2000) by David M. Bennett. 







There is a good bibliography on the subject here. 

Altar Calls in the First 1800 Years of the Church

In Defense of Refusing to Heed an Altar Call

Closing With Christ

Decisional Regeneration


----------

